
Google thinks no other search engine exists except Google - mrkramer
http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=related%3Agoogle.com
======
mrkramer
Interesting enough related operator works when searching related services to
other google products like related:youtube.com or related:gmail.com but not
for Google Search.

